# Favorable Forecast



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Planning a day trip for Sunday finally getting a break in the weather :thumbup:
anybody else out there looking to go? Headed towards the spur and work towards the dumping grounds based on what Hilton is showing. Any reports out there ?


----------



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Hilton's is showing the spur/dumping grounds are good? That is strange. Roff's has it green at spur and not blue green. Green. Same at dumping grounds.


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Latest Hilton shot and the line I would run based on it how's that compair. Prob tabo to post this but I'm am about everybody having a good trip not being the only one at the dock with fish haha!


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spur this week-end*

Yes we will be there S of Spur Sat and Sat night, and till about 11 Sun am. We will be on the REEL DEAL a 41 ft Albermarle Conv Give us a shout & a report. John (ATTITUDES)


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*forecast*

These reports can be way off by the time u get out there , just be flexible and ready to go farther south or stop shorter. 

The last trip out roff said the blue water was south of the marlin rig , but when we got out there it was north of marlin just 24 hrs later.

All that river water has to be coming to ruin us , my guess is the water will be mixed up. Watch out for LOGS and trash as the river is chugging right now , who knows what is out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

We are going to give it a go tomorrow and overnight out that way.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't worry Jollyman- I do it a bit and no one has popped me yet for sharing! I was looking at the same- todays shot from FishTrack


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

That's always re assuring to see it from two sources thanks bad buc! Yea I have chased a line for ten miles plus p pirate! Looks like the further southwest you go the more defined the blue green line. Its been good to us this year when it forms near the canyon wall. Nothing like some of the reports I've see you guys post though !! My dad is 68 so we try to keep it inside 160mi round but going to hit the rigs soon! Are y'all bring those big yft up with chunking and freebies or dropping to em ? 

Great to see some action here on the forum great tool for us all to be more successful if we just use it!


----------



## tatsoul2 (Jul 23, 2016)

With ripcharts i put the app on my phone.last time we went out i was able to save the images onto my phone so i had real time gps of the rips.well it was exactly where they said it was.I literally watched it on my phone as we got on top of the blue it was right there.here is there version.
Ensco 8505 was moved 160 miles ese so its gone.neptune was moved back south of horn mountain.been in same spot for a week.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I was around the spur yesterday. Clean green to blended water, a little river trash but not much. No current to speak of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JollyMan32 (Aug 11, 2015)

Sniperpeeps thanks for the report! catch anything?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

JollyMan32 said:


> Sniperpeeps thanks for the report! catch anything?




Had one bite off on a live bait, thinking hoo. Not much life out there on the surface.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> I was around the spur yesterday. Clean green to blended water, a little river trash but not much. No current to speak of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wonder what you where doing. :whistling:


----------



## attitudes (Sep 2, 2009)

*Spur Report Sat 20th*

We fished hard all day Sat starting at the Spur, nothing We cruised towards double nickel till we found pretty blue water still no signs of life anywhere. The closer we got to the double nickel the dirtier the water go so we headed back to Spur area to fish till sundown & then set up for the swordfish bite, noyhing ther either . We started back at it at daylight & fished till 11. Not a single knockdown the whole trip there was hardly no signs of life anywher we went. The largest floating object was a milk jug. We did get 1 smooth skin Escolar on the swordfish bait. :thumbdown: John (ATTITUDES)


----------

